# trip edge vs. full trip plow



## goose204

I am new to the industry and am trying to decide on a plow for my 1/2 ton truck.
what are the pros/cons to the full trip plow vs. a trip edge plow? Any help would be appreciated


----------



## wideout

First off welcome! second use the search its been talked about before


----------



## mercer_me

Everybody has a diferent opinion on this. I like the trip edge becouse it will trip and you can keep on going, it doesn't stop you dead in your tracks. It's alot easier on your truck to have a trip edge.


----------



## wideout

mercer_me;1303352 said:


> Everybody has a diferent opinion on this. I like the trip edge becouse it will trip and you can keep on going, it doesn't stop you dead in your tracks. It's alot easier on your truck to have a trip edge.


Mines a full trip and its never stopped me dead in my tracks it trips and you keep on going


----------



## 2COR517

goose204;1303331 said:


> I am new to the industry and am trying to decide on a plow for my 1/2 ton truck.
> what are the pros/cons to the full trip plow vs. a trip edge plow? Any help would be appreciated


You will find most people will favor the type of trip they have. Look for responses that include "I have plowed with both types...." to get unbiased opinions/experiences. I qualify my response by saying I have only owned/plowed with trip edge plows. Some people that plow mostly gravel favor the trip edge. If the blade trips on a rock, you can keep plowing with just a small strip of snow left behind. If you plow mostly paved lots with many curbings a full trip is the only way to go. The full trip will roll over a curbing with minor shock transmitted to the truck. Hit a curb with a trip edge plow and you will be pounding the truck into the curb, and damaging the curb. Trip edges are great for launching partially frozen sod clumps into the neighbor's yard.



mercer_me;1303352 said:


> Everybody has a diferent opinion on this. I like the trip edge becouse it will trip and you can keep on going, *it doesn't stop you dead in your tracks.* It's alot easier on your truck to have a trip edge.


You imply that when a full trip plow trips, the truck comes to an instant dead stop. That is not true. You also imply that a trip edge will not allow the truck to come to an instant dead stop. Also not true.

My personal experience plowing with a Fisher XV: Hit a driveway cut, about two inches tall. Truck came to an instant dead stop. My half loaded sander pushed my box headboard into the cab, and I hit my head on the steering wheel and blacked out. My wife had seatbelt bruises.

I don't think that qualifies as "alot easier on the truck"


----------



## basher

2COR517;1303357 said:


> You will find most people will favor the type of trip they have.
> 
> And truck, plow, spreader, dog and haircut
> 
> 
> Look for responses that include "I have plowed with both types...." to get unbiased opinions/experiences.
> 
> Good advice
> 
> 
> Some people that plow mostly gravel favor the trip edge. If the blade trips on a rock, you can keep plowing with just a small strip of snow left behind.


Trip edges are appreciably better on frozen gravel/dirt/cinder roads IMHO nothing works well on soft gravel LOL.

I have plowed with both and prefer full trip straight blades and although It's a moot point IMHO trip edge vees are easier on the operator and equipment in full scoop however IMHO they suffer in hinge pin strength due to the lack of lower support.


----------



## mercer_me

2COR517;1303357 said:


> You imply that when a full trip plow trips, the truck comes to an instant dead stop. That is not true. You also imply that a trip edge will not allow the truck to come to an instant dead stop. Also not true.
> 
> My personal experience plowing with a Fisher XV: Hit a driveway cut, about two inches tall. Truck came to an instant dead stop. My half loaded sander pushed my box headboard into the cab, and I hit my head on the steering wheel and blacked out. My wife had seatbelt bruises.
> 
> I don't think that qualifies as "alot easier on the truck"


Ok, I should have said that different. Most of the time you don't come to a dead stop with a trip edge. I have only come to a dead stop with a trip edge once or twice. I have seen people plow with a trip blade and not every time but, quite often when the blade would trip and it would stop them dead in there tracks. You are the first person I have heard of having such a bad experience with a trip edge.


----------



## CAT 245ME

I use to think at one time that the trip edge was the only way to go especially when living in an area that receives a lot of wet heavy snow even though that I had never used a full trip plow period. 

But I took a chance four years ago on a Boss 8'2 V full trip plow and this plow has seen a lot of snow and definitely changed my opinion on a full trip blade. 

I still have a fairly new Fisher straight blade but it sees little use. 2COR is right about the trip edge vs the curb, I've also been stopped dead in my tracks when when my trip edge plows encountered a curb.


----------



## theplowmeister

I have a Boss 7 1/2 V (full trip) and a fisher 7 1/2 (trip edge) I prefer the edge


----------



## kevlars

I have a Hiniker trip edge V. The hinge on the Hiniker is high enough that the rest of the blade will ride up over a curb, and NOT stop you "dead in your tracks". That was another reason that made up my mind on the Hiniker. I love it so far.

kevlars


----------



## goose204

Thank you all for the great information! I appreciate your expertise. Still torn between the two, it sounds like a full trip might be better suited for my needs. I am considering either a Western HTS series (full trip) or a Fisher H/T series with a trip edge.


----------

